# Field herping--Phoenix AZ area



## desertanimal (May 23, 2011)

I rarely road cruise because it uses gas, and I don't really even go herping that often.  But, my in-laws now like to go (and will pay for gas ), so we made a date and went way out east of Phoenix tonight.  They picked  me up at 5pm and I got back at midnight.  But it was worth the time.  I got to see 4 snakes I've never seen before.  They're nothing special, really, but like I said, I don't go herping much, so it was neat for me.  

First find, _Crotalus atrox_ (WDB).  Little 'un.  A little testy, too, and didn't want to ride the hook, so I just got pics where I found him.  Nothing too pretty, but the snake itself is!













Next, we came across a Cali king, _Lampropeltis getula_.  Finding a live one was actually a lifer for me.  I really, really like these guys and I think they'll be my next CB snake purchase.  This one was totally chill.  I picked him up and kept him while continuing our cruising, and then took him back on the way out for photos.  He was unperturbed.  Last two pics are of him apparently hunting right after I put him down.  He was smelling, smelling, and then cruising.  Smelling, smelling, looking in a hole, cruising.  No worse for wear from the car ride, that's for sure!



















Oh!  What's in here, I wonder?






Ah.  Nothing was in there.  Keep on keeping on . . .






---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

Next I found another lifer.  This didn't even look like a snake in the road to me, since it was all the wrong shape.  I'm used to looking for long things.  But when a 'winder is moving across your field of vision, it doesn't look like a snake at all until you get close to it.  This was a lifer that I was pretty excited about.  They feel completely different when you're manipulating them with the hook than the straight-ahead movers do.  At least I thought so.

_Crotalus cerastes_
























Solifugid.  No gushing with these (sorry, but I've seen a million billion!).  They still look remarkably like muppets to me ever single time I see them.  Fearsome, bitey muppet arachnids.







Glossy snake.  _Arizona elegans_.  Lifer as well.  We found one DOR before this one, so it was nice to find a live one.  These guys are very nice.  Zero testy-factor.  Although I guess it musked me, because my hands didn't smell so good after catching it.  But it was a very low-key musk.  No thrashing silliness and it hardly smelled.  Nothing like a garter snake or ringneck.  Best musking I've ever suffered.







Then a desert nightsake.  _Hypsighlena chlorphaea_.  A tiny one.  Maybe 12 inches.  Lifer for me, and very scary with the head-flattening.  It appeared to have suffered some insult and had a small bit of innards protruding from the vent (dried), but it was spunky and getting around just fine, so I helped it off the road and decided to let nature take its course, whatever it may be.  I couldn't bring myself to intervene.







---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

Next I found a small and very handsome gopher snake, _Pituophis catenifer._  I just love how vibrant these guys' markings are when they're young.  I have met some huffy gophers in my time, and some bitey ones, too, but they seem to be pretty relaxed when they're young.







And last, but not least, the (legally collected) new beaux for my lady gecko.  He is big, he is fat, he is handsome, he is strangely un-shy, he isn't even very sensitive to light, and he has his full original tail as a full-grown male!  I'm very happy I didn't hit him with my tire.  I am smitten with him already.  I hope he loves roaches as much as his betrothed.













That marks the end of a very good night!  Goodnight!


----------



## BrettG (May 23, 2011)

Awesome pics! Where East of Phx were these taken?


----------



## desertanimal (May 23, 2011)

Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed them.  These were from a long road cruise in the Queen Creek and Florence areas.


----------



## khil (May 23, 2011)

mind=blown

thanks for sharing


----------



## What (May 23, 2011)

Nice solfugid  do want... And very nice Coleonyx, they are a personal favorite, do the AZ ones wag their tails and squeak like the CA ones do?


----------



## AzJohn (May 23, 2011)

That part of the state is awesome. My parents live out that way. I've found three aphonopelma tarantulas, many bark scorpions, two cali king snakes, both babies, two or three species of native roaches, a baby heros pede, plus all kinds of cool stuff,  IN MY MOM'S SMALL BACKYARD. Very cool pictures.


----------



## desertanimal (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, all.  

What, The AZ _Coleonyx _do wag their cute little tails.  Sometimes they squeak, but not too often, I find.  

AZJohn, your neck of the woods isn't too bad, either!

'Tis the season.  I'm moving to Boston in the fall.  Thank goodness the in-laws are here so we have reason to be back for visits!


----------

